# Ready to live life for us



## Packrat (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife and I lived in southeast Texas our whole life, then moved to Utah to try the snow. Bad idea for our old bodies. We can't take it. Now we are thinking of in a year from now to move to Chapala, and try a new way of life. Question is, all the posts I read about the rules, and regulations begin to blur together. Like you need an apostilled birth certificate to get an FM3, then you don't need it apostilled to get an FM3. Crooked Customs inspectors.??? Better to sell everything, and start over, but the next post says electronics are twice what they are NOB. Cost of living lower there...Cost of living higher. Better to not have a car( too expensive to insure, etc...) better to have a car to get around...?? Meds are cheaper, then they aren't.
I realize that a lot of the information is generalized, and that it would be applied to each persons seperate situation in life. But the wide spectrum of the information can be mind-boggling to some people who are looking for a base line equation to formulate the possibility of moving there, and simplifying their life. I understand, also, that the Mexican government changes the rules frequently, so that could be a wild card in the equation. Honestly, I don't blame some of the posts for creating confusion. If I had a place as nice as what Chapala appears to be, I would make gringos work to get there, too. Then they would appreciate it more.
Please don't take me the wrong way, I don't want to start out on the wrong foot. I will keep reading away.


----------



## stevenvillatoro (Jan 25, 2010)

Packrat, that was a great post and I can definitely relate to your perception of the seemingly-conflictive and complicated new information that one needs to process before taking the plunge into Mexican life. It's a lot like listening to the panel of judges on American Idol... "Do this." "No, do that." Hilarious. Best of luck – I'll leave the bi-polar advisement to others who are far better qualified. (Or not!)


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Whether you choose Chapala area, San Miguel or someplace else the one constant you will hear is that you really need spend time there and make your own decisions. This probably needs be at least a month and you need to test a couple seasons. This much better than relying on monitoring blogs no matter hoe knowledgeable or well intentioned. You can also take this time to decide what really matters and what tradeoffs that you are willing to make. This will also put you in a much better position to evaluate other responsdes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why is it that confusion spreads faster than facts and logic?


----------



## Packrat (Mar 21, 2010)

*" And miles to go before I sleep"*



RVGRINGO said:


> Why is it that confusion spreads faster than facts and logic?



I'm not the first, and probably won't be the last to say I would welcome all the facts anyone could offer. I was taught early on there is no disgrace in not knowing, but there is in not learning. I was just voicing my frustration, and had no intention of spreading confusion. I will take a back seat, and learn. I have a ways to go, it seems.


----------



## Packrat (Mar 21, 2010)

Steven,
Thanks for feeling my pain. I guess I will work it out.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I didn't mean that as criticism. Quite the contrary; we expect chaos and confusion a month from now, when INM changes the rules a bit. Consulates will no longer issue FM3 documents, the time requirement for getting one in Mexico seems to be changing and the old FMT tourist permit, with the number of days at the discretion of the individual INM agent, will be discontinued in favor of an electronic (computerized) FMM card, good for 180 days. Checking in and out of Mexico with INM will be enforced, etc. The FMM will have three categories: Tourist, non-lucritive business traveler and lucrative business traveler, as I understand it at this point.
So, traveling shortly after May 1st, 2010, may involve some confusion with airlines, border officials and probably with many posters, who may not be aware of the changes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There are an unlimited number of facts but they are best applied to specific questions.
Would think that you should either start with a set of questions that are most important to you or spend time in Mexico to start your own evaluation.


----------



## Packrat (Mar 21, 2010)

I appreciate the heads up RVGringo. I will watch and see how it goes. Maybe after the dust settles it can all be sorted out. Could be a change for the better, never know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The immigration changes are intended to simplify the process. However, we just learned yesterday that INM will no longer come to Chapala on Wednesdays, as they have done for years. Now we will have to go to the federal building in Guadalajara to do our renewals and other INM business. The reason given is 'lack of funds'.


----------



## Packrat (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks much for the info. I would imagine that will be a drag having to drive to the city to handle business. I would venture to guess, though, an increase in all the fees would entice them back. They are government, and Capitalism is universal. 
What next.....??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've heard that they are short of funds and don't have enough computerized equipment to produce or read the new plastic cards which will come into effect in May. Recently, they had planned to open a full time INM office in Chapala. "This is Mexico, anything is possible."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, we hear that they will come to Chapala, as usual. So, the confusion continues.
The plans for a permanent INM office in Chapala are still 'in the works', as they have been for a year.
My personal guess: It all depends upon the availability of new equipment and the speed with which they can train agents to operate it. It will be much like getting a new membership card at Sam's or Costco, but with governmental confusion added.


----------

